# Whatever happened to "insert author name here"?



## K. Riehl (Jan 3, 2007)

I wanted to start this link to see if I could use the power of the forum to find out what happened to some of my favorite authors who have stopped writing.

R.A. MacAvoy: last published book 1993. After an amazing run of engaging, well written, adult fantasy she dropped out of sight. The only info on the web is at least a decade out of date. Anyone out there live in Northern California and happen to know if she's still alive? Still writing?

Heather Gladney: Two books in a year then...? I want to know what happens to Naga Teot. Anyone have any info?

Insert your favorite author into this thread and please speak out if you have any inside/local/friend of a friend/rumor at the convention information.

Thanks!


----------



## BookStop (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is a link to Heather Gladney's website and forum - she's been posting pretty regularly up to this Nov - 

The Internet Book Database of Fiction :: View topic - Book 3 - still being written


----------



## K. Riehl (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank You BookStop!


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 4, 2007)

Have not been able to find anything on what MacAvoy is working on.  However, some of her books have been reprinted, which is a good thing, so perhaps we'll hear something soon (I hope)...


----------



## K. Riehl (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's another -Allen L. Wold. he wrote some very throwback to space opera titles in the late 80's and early 90's and then? Was he tainted by the "V" novels he wrote?


----------



## that old guy (Jan 11, 2007)

I was thinking about this the other day as it relates to *Paula Volsky*, although I believe her last book was published as recently as 2000.

Anyone know if she's ever going to write again?


----------



## Nesacat (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd like to see MacAvoy writing again too. I've got everything she has done to date and had been wondering why she's vanished too.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jan 16, 2007)

I've often wondered what became of *Mike Jefferies*, who wrote a number of involving and well crafted books across the whole spectrum of the genre -- 13 or 14 in all. His work included a couple of superb dark fantasy/horror books set around Norwich and Norfolk -- *Stone Angels *springs to mind, an SF/fantasy cross-over involving parallel realities, *Hidden Echoes*, and an out-and-out high fantasy series set in a very well realised world entitled *The Loremasters of Elundium.*

The latter was originally an excellent self-contained trilogy, which the author later continued with a four book follow-up series. The follow-ups began really well, but seemed to run out of steam a bit by the final volume.

As a rule, my wife doesn't read either SF or fantasy, but she absolutely loves his books, and devoured *Stone Angels *over the course of two days -- this from a lady who usually gets through three or four books a year.

As far as I'm aware, Jefferies has published nothing since the final *Elundium *book, *The Siege of Candlebane Hall*, came out in 1998. Does anyone know what's happened to him?


----------

